# Which Sig should I use?



## Timo710 (Jun 6, 2007)

So which sig is teh best?


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 6, 2007)

First one, the colours, renders and blackground match better.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 6, 2007)

yeh i have to agree i really like the first one too.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 7, 2007)

The top one is better.

By far.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 7, 2007)

talib


----------



## lblk32 (Jun 7, 2007)

second one


----------



## Costello (Jun 7, 2007)

the first one is lovely, and it perfectly fits the rules!


----------



## Westside (Jun 7, 2007)

First one is sexy, where's shadowboy?


----------



## phoood (Jun 7, 2007)

All I hear is a light voiced AHHHHHH! that slowly ebbs out when I look at the first sig.  But thats just me.  More tears plz.


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 7, 2007)

I picked second. We have enough anime sigs already. I'm wondering who that guy is.


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 9, 2007)

It's Talib Kweli man, One of the most lyrical MC's of the moment.


----------



## Ery (Jun 9, 2007)

I think your current is so much better then those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So i suggest you should keep your currently signature.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 10, 2007)

I prefer the current one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Out of the two in the poll, the top one. The white zip-up jacket in the background of the bottom one makes the sig look blurry and hard to see.


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, i'll leave the poll open for another week, after that, I will pick a new sig!


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 11, 2007)

First one looks better to me,
but I do really like the font on the second one.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ghettobob @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> First one looks better to me,
> but I do really like the font on the second one.


Yeah, the font in the second pic is *MUCH* better.


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

I voted... but i can't remember what for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... they both look great though, so it dosent matter...



QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ghettobob @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > First one looks better to me,
> ...


Orly?


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> I voted... but i can't remember what forÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm. The font is the same in both sigs, just different colors.


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 25, 2007)

Jup, that was kinda like, my logo back then.


----------

